# Is emailing a letter by pdf format an acceptable means of corresponding with a solr?



## Jer1 (21 Aug 2010)

Is emailing a letter by pdf format an acceptable means of corresponding with a solicitor? Should I be posting the letters instead. Also is faxing a letter the same as posting it. I want to know in case I need to use the letters as evidence after.


----------



## DeeKie (25 Aug 2010)

Its fine to send an email. Its permitted by the Electronic Commerce Act 2000.


----------



## Jer1 (25 Aug 2010)

Thanks. 

I cant sign the letter when its in pdf format unless i get a digital signature. but i guess once i prove it was sent from my email account it does'nt matter if it is not signed.


----------



## Complainer (25 Aug 2010)

Why not just scan a copy of your normal signature, and add this to the letter before you create the pdf.


----------



## Jer1 (26 Aug 2010)

I done this and added it to the first letter i emailed by pdf. but the signature can easily be copied form the pdf format and inserted in another letter so i decided against it in future correspondence. i know the solicitor for the defendant is not going to copy my signature but i still feel uneasy about my signature being available to anyone.


----------



## ziltwo (26 Aug 2010)

why don't you type the letter; print it; sign it; scan it and then email it.


----------



## T McGibney (26 Aug 2010)

ziltwo said:


> why don't you type the letter; print it; sign it; scan it and then email it.


...and then post it, just to be sure, to be sure.


----------



## DeeKie (26 Aug 2010)

Janey, just post it. I hate getting letters by email and then by post from people who dont seem comfortable (even now) with emails. The worst was a solicitor who sent me the same letter by email, fax and post every time we communicated on a file!


----------



## tvman (26 Aug 2010)

DeeKie said:


> Janey, just post it. I hate getting letters by email and then by post from people who dont seem comfortable (even now) with emails. The worst was a solicitor who sent me the same letter by email, fax and post every time we communicated on a file!




and probably charged you seperately for each one


----------



## Jer1 (26 Aug 2010)

I had thought about print, scan and email my letter but wanted to keep it as professional as i could. post is fine but when u r dealing with a case it can take a week or more to recieve a reply. anyway i have emailed my letters and d defendants solicitor has replied same so i guess he is ok with it. thanks to everyone for their input it has been very helpful.


----------



## Complainer (26 Aug 2010)

DeeKie said:


> Its fine to send an email. Its permitted by the Electronic Commerce Act 2000.


THis Act refers to ‘Advanced Electronic Signatures’, such              as public key systems that utilise encryption, may be used for witnessing              signatures or sealing documents (section 14 & 16). A standard pdf sent by standard internet email would not meet this criteria.


----------



## DeeKie (10 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> THis Act refers to ‘Advanced Electronic Signatures’, such as public key systems that utilise encryption, may be used for witnessing signatures or sealing documents (section 14 & 16). A standard pdf sent by standard internet email would not meet this criteria.


Complainer, the OP asked about a "letter", so there is no need to start confusing him/her/it with talk of AES in fairness. Email correspondence is just fine.


----------



## DeeKie (10 Sep 2010)

tvman said:


> and probably charged you seperately for each one


I am a solicitor, so no. If I were the client I would simply have said "stop". Get off the solicitor bashing band wagon.


----------



## Complainer (10 Sep 2010)

Complainer said:


> THis Act refers to ‘Advanced Electronic Signatures’, such              as public key systems that utilise encryption, may be used for witnessing              signatures or sealing documents (section 14 & 16). A standard pdf sent by standard internet email would not meet this criteria.





DeeKie said:


> Complainer, the OP asked about a "letter", so there is no need to start confusing him/her/it with talk of AES in fairness. Email correspondence is just fine.


So where in the Electronic Commerce Act 2000 is transmission by standard Internet email covered?


----------



## mf1 (10 Sep 2010)

Part 2. Section 9? 


9.—Information (including information incorporated by reference) shall not be denied legal effect, validity or enforceability solely on the grounds that it is wholly or partly in electronic form, whether as an electronic communication or otherwise


Why is this so important? All OP wanted to know was "Is emailing a letter by pdf format an acceptable means of corresponding with a solicitor?"


mf


----------



## Complainer (10 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the clarification, MF1. My query was as much for my own education as anything else.


----------



## nuac (18 Sep 2010)

Yes - solicitors can handle communicatons via all the usual media.

As already mentioned it is a minor annoyance to get hardcopy letters etc "confirming" an email or a fax.

We gotta move with the times.   I do remember many years ago explaining to an elderly barrister that he could send me messages from the telex machine which was then in the bar library.   

I do draw the line at clients trying to send quite complicated messages by text message - don't have the time or knowledge to make a permanent record of them.


----------

